# Nepali Adventure



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

As you might know, travelling is our family's common passion. And if the past year was a wine, 2017 would have been a Grand Cru. Not only we've made quite a lot of beautiful smaller trips, we also explored one of the most authentic, friendly and beautiful countries on the globe: Nepal! An old dream of us came true! 

2 years after the a devastating earthquake which took thousands of lives and destroyed a lot of vital infrastructure, houses and centuries old buildings, we decided that a good way to support these poor but proud people, is to stay among them. In small, guesthouses with a warm heart, run by locals who help their fellow citizens and villagers. They run an orphanage or help farmers rebuilt their stables. Or they offer them new animals to restart a cattle.

We had to make this trip in the shorter Easter vacation, during our summer time it's moonson over there, which makes it even harder to get around. So we only had limited time for our visit, reason why we decided to stay in the fascinating Kathmandu Valley. 

And we loved it! I hope you'll love it too!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A preview:

Kathmandu:










Swayambhunath:










Boudhanath:










Patan:










Yeti Airlines Mountain Flight:










Pashupatinath:










Southern Kathmandu Valley:










Bhaktapur:










Eastern Kathmandu Valley - Nagarkot:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, boy, can't wait for the rest!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful and fascinating, Ben! :applause: especially I like the last one


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nepal is an impressive country: amazing landscapes and a very original culture.

Nice pictures.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful shots, Ben!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful start, Ben!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nepal is a dream destination, Ben, you lucky one! 
I'm looking forward to all the pics to come! :cheers:

Great beginning, and a first favourite:



Benonie said:


> Bhaktapur:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Impressive beginning for a new thread, be sure we loved!

I don't know too much about Nepal, but your thread will fill my gap of knowledge, thanks for sharing


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh my, really looking forward to more of this one, Ben!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous and enticing!

I’ll be sharing this thread with my son, who was in Nepal last year working with teams involved in the post-earthquake reconstruction. He has only recently returned to Britain after his travels.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ That's great! He'll probably knows much more about the country and people than I do.

I thank you all for your interest and comments, dear friends :cheers1: I'll try not to disappoint you.

During the final approach to Kathmandu Tribhuvan International Airport, we catch a first glimpse of the Langtang mountains, North of the city.










Kathmandu is a fast growing third world metropolis: dusty, muddy, dirty, chaotic, highly polluted... not the world's finest capital. And not our favorite. The earthquake made thinks even worse: infrastructure, houses and historic buildings were damaged or destroyed. And there's not enough money to fix and restore it. Government and authorities are corrupt, so lots of the money disappears...

Anyway, there's still a lot of beauty in and around the city. Let's have a look:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Decent public transport is hard to find, almost non-existing. So a taxi is the best way to explore the city and survive the traffic:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Nepal, Ben :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What an adventurous trip, Ben! 
Phantastic pics! kay:

Is the young woman in the blue sari (or how do they call the woman's cloth
in Nepal?) a bride?

This seems to be a temple of the Goddess Kali - fascinating...
For some time in my life I was in an Internet group with other women
and we dealt intensively with magic, witchcraft, old religions and deities
from other cultures. Kali fascinated many women of the group, I think
it was the aspect of being a "strong woman". 
But I also know that this goddess has some very cruel aspects.



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Benonie said:


>


Watch the guy in white T-shirt :lol: funny angle

Another stunning trip!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

My wife and I long dreamed of going to Nepal, but we always worry about hygiene there. How did you find it?


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

A yes!! You finally went that way!! So happy you did!!  kay: Nepal is just a great and beautifull country! Brings back allready great memories for me also!
So I will follow this thread for sure!!

Those first pics are allready very beautifull! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Your total engagement with this new culture is very evident in the vibrancy and realism of your images.
I always love that first impression of a new Culture/City/Society - nothing can beat that for authenticity.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Fantastic.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wonderful art!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic update, Ben! Awesome way to carve wood!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Stunning work in wood for facades, look like delicate embroideries.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice photos of an exotic place.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I eat you pictures, amazing sets. Very interesting culture and city kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you my friends, your many supporting comments and likes are much appreciated! And the best is yet to come... 

But we return to Kathmandu Durbar Square, which means royal square. The former Royal palace lies along this -_now badly damaged_- square:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

the network... it's beyond good & evil


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a treat! Such a humble culture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another great, very nice set of photos, Ben  :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic, impressing pics, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful and interesting updates as always, Ben!


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

^^Super shots! Interesting !


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

exotic! Nepal has that distinct character of those pagodas and other old buildings.kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful temples, it is a pity that their state of conservation is not the best.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Well that has sadly much to do with the earthquakes of 2015..... 😣😭


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed. And the lack of money to restore, rebuilt and repair hundreds of buildings.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous, so different and with a lot of charachter kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm speechless!
What an inspiring thread, Ben! :applause:

Phantastic pics, cute holy apes!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks folks, the pleasure is mine! More Swayambhunath:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Definitely, one more of your fascinating threads, Ben! Thank you!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: breathtaking pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm fascinated by this country and your phantastic pics, dear Ben! kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The monkeys, like the people, have learned to become very resourceful....

The prayer flags...an unmistakeable symbol of Nepal.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you, dear friends! 



openlyJane said:


> The prayer flags...an unmistakeable symbol of Nepal.


Indeed, they are literally everywhere in Nepal. And since last spring also in our garden. 












openlyJane said:


> The monkeys, like the people, have learned to become very resourceful....


We are family, that's for sure...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Cute little monkeys! And Buddha's eyes watching over all... kay:


----------



## rubenalexander (Jun 26, 2011)

wow, fascinating trip


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Our favorite café/restaurant in Bruges is De Stoepa. So this sign caught our attention and we couldn't resist the excellent food and great views of this basic but cozy eatery.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Beautifull additions!  Like I am back again! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtaking viewing point - one of many favourites, Ben! :applause:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! More of this kind are yet to come! 



Patrick Highrise said:


> Beautifull additions!  Like I am back again! kay:


Thank you Patrick. I've noticed you've made a trip to Northern India last year. Travelling that direction ourselves in a couple of months, I'm quite interested in your experiences with Indian people, culture, hygiene... compared with Nepal?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Once again... Beautiful!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set, Ben! The restaurant with a view is amazing, but this intimate shot is my favourite:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Benonie said:


> Thanks! More of this kind are yet to come!
> 
> 
> Thank you Patrick. I've noticed you've made a trip to Northern India last year. Travelling that direction ourselves in a couple of months, I'm quite interested in your experiences with Indian people, culture, hygiene... compared with Nepal?


Hi Ben,

Yes last year I made a trip to " Ladakh". (Himachal Pradesh/Jammu and Kasjmir).
We started in Delhi (huge city, some part pretty green though, insane amount of traffic, we were in luck didn't had so much smog the days we were there.)
After that by train to Amritsar with the beautifull Harmandir Sahib (Sihk Temple compelx aka Golden Temple). so beautifull and a really special place must say. 
then it was time to go by little vans and a car onwards to the mountains. First stop was at McLeod Ganj/Dharamsala (residence of Dalai Lama) 
After that it was towards Manali allong one of of the most dangerous roads in the world the Manali-Leh road including lots of mountain passes (includind the second highest one in the world!). Beautifull landscapes and mountain area.  
We ended up in Leh (nice little town with the small palace). We also visited lots of monasteries (Buddhism ). Ladakh is called Little Tibet and i can understand that. Lots of beautifull nature and culture.
We also did a 4 day trekking in the mountains near Leh.
Back in Leh we visited the Ladakh Festival (There is dancing, singing, traditional music, people wearing colorful traditional Ladakhi dresses. It comes to end at the Polo ground. The festival is for one week with regular celebration in various villages including archery, polo, and masked dances from the monasteries and dances by cultural troupes from the villages. There are musical concerts too). Was also very nice to see.

Most of the time people are friendly. Only in Delhi they were sometimes a bit too pushy. 
Food, lots of vegan , was 98% of good quality. I haven't been sick the whole trip! 
Some parts of the country aren't always clean but i have seen worse around the world.
This part of India isn't ultra touristic. (lots of military aroudn with pakistan and china very closeby  )


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Patrick! :cheers1:
I visited your gorgeous thread full of great pictures on the Holland Forum. I saw a lot of similarities with Nepal, but I can imagine Delhi is even more chaotic than Kathmandu. Anyway, we will only have a shorter visit (school holidays...) to Delhi and Rajashtan. Ladhak is difficult to visit in such a short period.


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ In Delhi do visit Humayun's Tomb, Qutb Minar and the Old Town with the Red Fort.
I didn't visit the old town and the Red Fort on our last day in Delhi because when we were there it was pouring with rain (a river went trough the street of the hotel for instance!)


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome, very interesting!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice showing us the physical look and the culture of the city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all for the likes and comments, dear friends! 



Patrick Highrise said:


> In Delhi do visit Humayun's Tomb, Qutb Minar and the Old Town with the Red Fort.
> I didn't visit the old town and the Red Fort on our last day in Delhi because when we were there it was pouring with rain (a river went trough the street of the hotel for instance!)


Thank you Patrick. We will stay near the Qutb Minar and the archaeological park over there, but will sure visit the Old Bazars and the Red Fort, before we leave to Jaipur and Agra. And weather should be dry (and hot) in April.

But back to Swayambhunath, Nepal:










^^ Anyone noticed the little girl on the rooftop?...

I did.... 




























Men at work.... 










Okay, _man_ at work.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Going down the hill to other stupa's:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful photos, Ben!
It seems that people there are very friendly. Am I right?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great, colourful updates, dear Ben, and I loved your little story in #105! 
This is a wonderful portrait :applause:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks folks! :cheers1:



Gratteciel said:


> It seems that people there are very friendly. Am I right?


Nepali people are lovely. No hassle, no aggression, no scams...just modest, colorful, beautiful people living their lives and helping others when they can. 

Last pictures of Swayambhunath:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Useful public transport is as good as non-existent in Kathmandu. But taxis are plenty and cheap, even at the higher fixed prizes for tourists.
Driving yourself or cycling can be considered as sadomachochism, madness or even kamikaze.... :nuts:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic shot! :applause::applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely set #109, Ben! :applause:

OMG, the traffic! The second last pic looks like war in the street at first sight...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The monkeys look cute, but I bet after a week of living alongside them, you might think otherwise.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed. They're like little criminals. But of course, they just want to survive.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Incredible shots, of interest all of them. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all! 



yansa said:


> OMG, the traffic! The second last pic looks like war in the street at first sight...


I can assure you, despite the chaos and dust, everything was peaceful. But don't try this at home... :lol:





































The busy but car free tourist and commercial area of Thamel seems even calm and quiet after the hectic of Nepali traffic.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Just such a lovely set. 
Thamel; good to see that cars are now a no-no! in 2013/2014 they were there so that crazy traffic was also there in those narrow streets!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

So beautiful views over the city, and great impressions with colors, people, street scenes, monkeys :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic street impressions, Ben! :applause:
Watching this we have the feeling to be there ourselves! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you very much for the interests in this fabulous country. The first 5 nights we didn't stay in Kathmandu itself, but in a guesthouse in the historic city of Patan, nowadays known as the Lalitpur Metropolitan City. It is the third largest city of Nepal and situated just South of the capital.

Some views from our room to one of the many car free squares in Lalitpur:





































Entrance to /Exit from the square:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Lalitpur street life:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG, the chaotic electricity! 
Great street pics, and I like the view you had from your window. kay:

One of many favourites:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

That young man offering fruits on a bycicle made me remember similar scenes I see in brazilian small towns, very nice


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great street shots from Lalitpur, Ben! I love that one of the cobras too.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you for the likes and comments! 



yansa said:


> OMG, the chaotic electricity!
> Great street pics, and I like the view you had from your window.


Well, we loved the views and the sounds from our window on the third floor of this beautiful restored Life Story Guesthouse: 










We stayed in the premium, family room. The room with the wood carved windows.

The guesthouse is operated by a lovely Russian couple, that also runs a school for orphans and street children. So I highly recommend them! 










The square was very quite at daytime, but came to life in the evening and early morning. 

In the evening there were music, dance and drum lessons in the community house. That's the ancient, wooden building next to our guesthouse:










In the evening the square also served as a circuit for official scooter lessons. After 11PM the dogs who where sleeping most of the time, woke up and took over the square, barking half of the night...like they do anywhere else in Nepal.

At 5 AM in the morning life started again, when bells of the century old temple on the right were ringing loud and clear and Buddhist monks did their morning prayers. I loved to watch this old rituals, I was awake anyway... 










So yes, it was a bit noisy, but we loved the place. This was daily life in Nepal and we were glad glad we experienced it. There were more quiet rooms in the back, but we preferred this one!

Here some locals watching a ceremony on the square... at daytime!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A great place to stay, Ben! So you really could experience the life of the locals. kay:

At the moment there really seem to be some problems with the forum:
First I couldn't see two of your pics, then after Strg + R I couldn't see one,
then for once all, and after again Strg + R: no pics any more!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I know Silvia. There were problems with the SSC-forum all day... again. Sometimes pictures were gone, and on other subforums posts disappeared... and returned after some hours. 

Reminds me of Nepal, where you have electricity failures throughout the day... and night. 










Travelling back in time: The partly damaged Durbar Square at Patan/Lalitpur, a Unesco World Heritage Site:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I really can't describe the feelings I had, walking here with my wife and son, as rare western tourist in another world. Relaxed, friendly, no hassle, no greed, no envy... only common, colorful, beautiful people in a beautiful world.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fascinating photos, Ben! :applause:
A country full of color, traditions and art.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Kathmandu looks sprawling indeed!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great pictures, Ben! :applause:
one of my favorites


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Fascinating insight...great pics. :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> I know Silvia. There were problems with the SSC-forum all day... again. Sometimes pictures were gone, and on other subforums posts disappeared... and returned after some hours.
> 
> Reminds me of Nepal, where you have electricity failures throughout the day... and night.


 So let's hope that the SSC forum works without problems again soon! kay:

Fabulous updates, dear friend, thank you for showing us! :applause:
Two of many favourites - 
here again Kali seems to look at us from the background :









[/QUOTE]



Benonie said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The orange colour is very intense.....Interesting photos.

( SSC is broken, maybe never to recover fully from its transplant)


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Coloroful updates, thanks for sharing, Ben!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> The orange colour is very intense.....Interesting photos.
> 
> (* SSC is broken, maybe never to recover fully from its transplant*)


Dear Jane, is this already "official", or is it just a guess?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great sets again, Ben!
It is impressive that, as a tourist, you manage to capture so many moments of everyday life in the places you visit.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I thank you all for the many likes and encouraging comments!
:cheers1:


openlyJane said:


> The orange colour is very intense.....


And too intense for my printed album... it's like the orange and red are jumping out of the pages.. :lol:

More pictures from Patan/Lalitpur:




























All along the watchtower...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gratteciel said:


> It is impressive that, as a tourist, you manage to capture so many moments of everyday life in the places you visit.


Well, they are very easy, modest and friendly people. Only (fake) guru's ask for money when you try to picture them. 
As a matter of fact, they looked at me as a kind of western guru or so, sometimes wanting to take pictures of me with my white hair and goatee.
But I don't asked money for that... :lol:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

If the streets were better paved and perhaps a few more trees the capital would have much more beautiful scenery.

The organic high density blocks are quite nice looking. A shame the poor condition of the roads spoils the interesting appearance of the residential quarters. So much potential, though.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Benonie said:


> Well, they are very easy, modest and friendly people. Only (fake) guru's ask for money when you try to picture them.
> As a matter of fact, they looked at me as a kind of western guru or so, sometimes wanting to take pictures of me with my white hair and goatee.
> But I don't asked money for that... :lol:


You should ask... maybe you'd refunded the costs of the trip


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics with many interesting details, Ben! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I enjoy so much your pictures, the city look so beautiful and exotic with many temples, sculptures, and street life! Thank you to share it :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful observations here, Ben ...love both the confusions of the street scenes and the details like the birds on the poles.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

shik2005 said:


> You should ask... maybe you'd refunded the costs of the trip


It was already refunded with beauty and happiness... 

Water bassin in Patan/Lalitpur:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Former Royal Palace in Lalitpur/Patan:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

That watchtower above and this royal palace have inspiring details for any architect, thanks for sharing


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

It's gladdening to see that the palace is intact/undamaged from the previous major earthquake - a definitely an exotic work in terra cotta.

I like this shot of crows (?) in poles.



Benonie said:


>


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Would be interesting what flower this deity holds in her hands - a variety of poppy? 
Wonderful pics! kay:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update!
Amazing city and culture. The former Royal Palace is fascinating.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

capricorn2000 said:


> It's gladdening to see that the palace is intact/undamaged from the previous major earthquake.


Well, it had some damage, but not fatal. The garden grounds of the palace are now used as workplace and stockroom for the restoration of temples on Durbar Square. 

More Royal palace, Patan:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics of this place with relaxing atmosphere, and many beautiful details, Ben! :applause:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice updates, very fascinating. :cheers:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful, nice to see some photos of their culture.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! More Royal Palace Patan:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Kathmandu Triennale 2017:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing pictures, Ben :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful updates, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you!  We are still in and around the former Royal Palace in Patan:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Many great shots here! Especially love that first one of the Kathmandu Triennial, #164.1


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Ganesh, the elephant, and Hanuman, the monkey...
Great updates, Ben! :applause:

Two of many favourites:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous, I love Nepal! Thank you for showing kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great shots, I really like the contemporary stuff too. kay:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The clay roof tiles....and those little clay birds.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed, it's amazing how the roof ridge of the palace is made:

This statuette and these tiles:











Are high on the roof of the palace (above entrance in the middle):










And no mortars has been used...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Walking through the narrow streets of old Lalitpur/Patan:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing update! kay:
I read the words "Thankas Gallery": Thankas (or Thangkas) are fascinating
pieces of art. Did you visit such a gallery, Ben?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Amazing shots, really takes you there. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all for the comments and likes! kay:



yansa said:


> I read the words "Thankas Gallery": Thankas (or Thangkas) are fascinating
> pieces of art. Did you visit such a gallery, Ben?


Though it looked interesting and attractive, we didn't visit one...time is our biggest enemy when traveling. Too much beauty to handle in one trip...

You'd better have good school results in Nepal...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Hidden between the alleys we find this 12th entury Hiranya Varna Mahavihar or Golden Temple, Lalitpur, one of the highlights of the city:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Patrick Highrise said:


> Back in 2014 landing and taking off at Lukla was also very special for me...


I can imagine, crazy and dangerous Lukla airport!


Patrick Highrise said:


> wanna go back to do some more hiking


No big hikes for us anymore, I'm getting older and my heart wouldn't take it. But we hope to return to the region one day for some shorter hikes on lower altitude.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Breathtaking mountain views & romantic flight... :applause:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Good snaps and incredible trip indeed. kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your romantic story with us, Ben! 

Breathtaking flight pics and gorgeous view to Mt. Everest! :applause:
And I love that emerald airplane.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I enjoy very much the way this city can use density without very tall buildings (apartment blocks 12 floors high are a plague in Rio, at least for me...) and, even being a not so rich place, we feel how people there is doing thier best, and adding beauty and interest with less resources than western cities have at hand. They have a very inspiring architecture, make me wish to know more about 

Congratulations for your wedding, and guess impossible not to feel romantic with that view of so stunning mountains


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Amazing streets scenes and Everest is simply majestic!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Ben! A place such as Nepal puts our life into context -and makes us realise our values and our priorities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from mount Everest :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Awesome shots from the roof of the world! And very best wishes for the future to you both!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all for the nice comments, the 'good luck' wishes and the many likes! :cheers1:

Back to Kathmandu:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Near the airport, there is another UNESCO World Heritage site: Pashupatinath Temple, the holiest Hindu temple in the country and the temple of the most revered God of Nepal, Pashupati.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Fascinating temple  splendid shots :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great update, Ben! kay:
Love the epithet of Pashupati, "Lord of the Animals". 

This pic is one of my favourites, it's atmosphere reminds me of pics I've
seen of Angkor Wat:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Very impressive picture with a monkey posing in front of the ruins. A wonderful light falling through the trees.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice to see the monkeys strolling calmly in the Temple


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great thread full of wonderful photos of a fascinating country.
The views of Mount Everest are impressive. The Temple of Pashupati is also very beautiful.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all, dear friends. Pashupatinath is a serene and devoted place. We stayed there some hours, just watching the people, the cremations, the meditation, the rituals and talking to passersby who were as interested in us as we were in them.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

yeat again great additions in this thread and indeed Pashupatinath is a very special and serene place. in 2013 stayed there also for several hours.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A wonderful portrait in #218/2, Ben! :applause:

Are these people healers who give spiritual advice?



Benonie said:


>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Huge updates! I love this portrait:



Benonie said:


> I thank you all, dear friends. Pashupatinath is a serene and devoted place. We stayed there some hours, just watching the people, the cremations, the meditation, the rituals and talking to passersby who were as interested in us as we were in them.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Patrick Highrise said:


> indeed Pashupatinath is a very special and serene place. in 2013 stayed there also for several hours.


It's so peaceful and relaxed, it was hard for us to leave the place. Maybe in our western world we should take more time to stand still, relax and meditate in stead of being busy and hurry all the time.


yansa said:


> Are these people healers who give spiritual advice?


I suppose so, there were several of them praying, meditating or waiting for good souls.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics, Ben! :applause:
You had very close contact to the real everyday life there!
(Not moving in a tourist's ghetto...)


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Luv the people shots. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A brilliant set, Ben! Every one is fascinating, but I found myself lingering over this one. Something about the composition, perhaps:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ While looking at my composition, I've just realized it's the first time I've noticed the dog walking up the stairs. And I'm wondering what the boy is doing? Is he taking photos of the meditating people, or just texting to his girlfriend?


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great sets Benonie kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks! 



yansa said:


> You had very close contact to the real everyday life there! (Not moving in a tourist's ghetto...)


Which is easy in Nepal. Less touristic and more authentic than other Asian countries. And travelers who want to do some mountain trekking, don't stay long in the (polluted) Kathmandu area.

More Pashupatinath:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Muslim, Hindu and Buddhist students from Lumbini, peaceful travelling together.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressing update, Ben! :applause:

I have nearly the same yellow scarf the man at the right side has wrapped
around his head. 
Does this cloth have a special meaning?
Yellow and orange are positive colours in that culture, aren't they?



Benonie said:


>


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love to see their culture and tradition which is still practiced since the ancient time.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot, dear friends! Some more atmospheric Pashupatinath.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

^^ that set is amazing. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed, mostly because the place, the people and the country are amazing. I only captured this with my camera. But thanks a lot anyway!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow! Atmospheric pictures.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic updates, Ben, great photography! :applause:


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Just love this thread of beuatifull Nepald with such lovely pictures!! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I have the feeling that pics are lost in your thread, Ben (if I remember right).
Hope that is only temporarily!

Edit: Now it's okay again, obviously was only temporary! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

My God, many of your photos look like scenes taken from the movies, It's really fascinating!
Thank you very much for sharing, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the many likes and comments, dear friends! We leave Pashupatinath and walk in the direction of the Buddhist sanctuary Boudhanath.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

A real exotic place! Fantastic pictures,Ben!!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for these great updates, Ben! kay:
Again a little "Angkor Wat feeling" while looking at some of the temple pics...

And I love this one, the gorgeous door with all the colourful dressed people
in the foreground! 



Benonie said:


>


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

No words for describes my wonderment! Fascinating place :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots, Ben! In Nepal you definitely know you're "not in Kansas any more." I pick this one as my favourite, as the smoke adds a veil of mystery:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fascinating culture and great photos!
There is a lot of peace and spirituality in that place.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! Nepal is a real pleasure for the senses! 

We walk all the way to the well known Boudhanath:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

Good to see it restored to its full glory!!


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

I liked the way animals are included in city life


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Fascinating! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful lively and colourful pics, Ben! :applause:


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful photo update...nice place.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

A pleasure for the senses indeed. Great sets Benonie. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the intimate presence of cows in the streets and amongst people.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys!  More pilgrims at Boudhanath:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics, Ben kay:, and this one is very touching (we can learn much about life when reading this face):



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

More great shots from Nepal, Ben! This one is particularly striking, as it seems to say something about religion in general:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

An update of extraordinary beauty, Ben, full with exotic, good looking people
and buildings! :applause:
This is one of my favourite pics, and the last one with the colourful prayer
flags as well.





Benonie said:


>


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Great pics! Last week I saw Bertolucci's Little Buddha after very long time in TV again. So the right time to watch and enjoy your fantastic shots! Thank you for sharing!

.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Ben!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots, Ben! So many fascinating details.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

very nice, you've captured some of their custom and tradition....very interesting.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Interesting to note the continuity of religious and common social life on same spaces of this city, as only one dimension


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful!, one way of knowing one's culture is through photos like these...


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice photos, lovely culture.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great, lovely pics Ben kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Where are you, dear Ben? Please come back!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

interesting photos, I like th laid-back ambience of the city...thanks Ben for sharing them.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> Where are you, dear Ben? Please come back!


Hi Silvia and dear friends.

The only reason I’ve suddenly (and maybe temporarily) stopped visiting and posting in this beautiful thread is simply lack of time. So nothing to worry about.

I have to work harder than ever, my workplace moved further from home, we still have too many hobbies: culture, hiking, cycling, travelling. And taking too many pictures all around the world. It takes time to sort, edit, select, upload and post all of that images. And to visit, watch, enjoy and comment all of your fascinating picture series.

Above that all I have a brand new hobby.... After decades of visiting concerts and collecting music, I decided to play the piano myself. And I love it! But at my age learning is a slow process, so I have to practice allost daily.

So yes, time is my biggest enemy. I hope I can beat it this winter, when days are shorter but evenings are longer. And outdoor activities are on a lower level.

So I’ll try to watch your stories again later this year. And maybe show mine, but on a lower scale than before.

Kind regards, and greetings dear friends!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

^^ It's good to learn you is OK. Yes, learning becomes slow... and music is very time consuming (just like photography,  ).


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great you're back, Ben!


----------

